# A Poem I wanted to share



## Believe (Aug 27, 2009)

Divorce Decree
by Marie Hatton 

I want a divorce...
not from you
but from the feelings I get
when you walk away

I want my freedom...
from feeling like 
I am not good enough

I want a separation...
from the deep heartache
that pushes tears through my eyes
shut tight in the dark
against the sight of love's remains,
Late at night, I want to leave...
those feelings of being alone

I want a divorce…
from our separation that lines my face
creasing my girlish image of love
dulling the vibrant glow, now pale.
I need to split…
from the need
for my fantasy,
the partner I imagined you could become,
the expectations I invented
from seeds of lust,
mingled with hope and
romance.
I want to stay married…
to the silly jokes only we understand,
the friends we share,
the miraculous children born from our passion.

I want to live together…
as we watch our tiny kids bloom,
bound by the love we share for them,
the love that heals our tired souls.
I want to keep my promise…
to honor you, my sweet,
and keep the sacred vow
to love you for the rest of my life.
To offer my touch at night
as friend and lover.
I want a divorce…
from this need to prove I'm right 
and from my anger
whenever I raise my voice so urgently.
When I truly intend it to be
a cry for help.
I want a separation…
from judgments and
negativity,
perhaps then I'll be free
to let patience and warmth
soothe this heart grown empty and cold.
So, look not for legal papers
delivered by a stranger's hand.
They are not coming in the mail
to deliver the crushing blow
and end this battle
with words and terms.
I want a divorce...
from the pain and tears
so that I may offer you my smile
and feel it warm my face
happy being free at last
and choosing to remain.​


----------



## knortoh (Sep 5, 2009)

beautifully expressed


----------



## nenigoat (Oct 8, 2009)

Aww, I like it. It's so what I want!


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Very true for me!


----------

